# Stress and low thyroid symptoms



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

One thing I've noticed for me is, stress causes me to go lower thyroid. For example, I just had my in-laws in town and the stress of that has caused me to go low. I've noticed this a lot in the past, and in the past I was really having trouble handling stress. But recently I'm doing much better handling stress. However, it still is impacting me.

My question is, does this point to a deficiency in something like magnesium? Or is it just a symptom of hashimotos?

Stress is what I believe pushed my hypothyroism over the edge. I probably had a low thyroid without knowing it for a long time before my diagnosis. But I had a ton of stressors in 2017 which led up to me having serious physical issues which ultimately led to me being diagnosed.

I had the following in order:

Looking for work as 40% of it was cut

Interviewing for positions (same company)

Friend committed suicide, and sent email before hand which created an active shooter scare (this affected me the most)

Moved to a new location for work

unexpected pregnancy (my wife and I are 41)

Wife fell in shower while pregnant and dislocated kneecap

Wife had problems right after the birth, lost a lot of blood which was really scary. But they eventually gave her blood and she was fine

Had an eye hemmerage

Then I was diagnosed with a 71 TSH.

So I believe stress was a major cause of advancing my hashimotos quickly.

Any thoughts on what not handling stress...or it causing low thyroid? I believe it causes conversion issues and increase in RT3.

Thanks.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

autoimmune diseases are well known to become worse or were triggered by stresses.

when your pituitary gland sends out a hormone to the thyroid for more thyroid hormone the immune system attacks the thyroid because it's stressed for more hormone...

I have two auto immune diseases.

vitiligo and hashimoto's.

a severe burn on my right hand from playing with fireworks on the 4th of July "the bicentennial" in 1976 started the immune attack on my tanning cells when I was 14.

I was just about to turn 50 when my thyroid was quickly attacked and my thyroid journey began.

having vitiligo is very stressful and is common among hashimoto's people....

stress does play a big part in hashimoto's thyroiditis....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The stress of multiple miscarriages and eventual pregnancies on my body triggered my Graves disease so yes - stress definitely plays a part.

Stress typically burns up more thyroid hormone in my experiences taking thyroid hormone replacement


----------

